# 192.168.10.1 site issues



## gtsting77

I recently got a router for a wireless network. In the setup book it says to put 192.168.10.1 in the adress bar. I type it in and get Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage. I went to run>cmd and typed ping 192.168.10.1
I got this

Request timed out
Request timed out
Request timed out
Request timed out
Ping statistics for 192.168.10.1
Packets:sent=4,Recived=0,Lost=4(100%loss) Please help


----------



## johnwill

I'll bet it really says 192.168.1.1.


Let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## gtsting77

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Koenig Family>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Koenig-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-5F-94-C3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a854:f590:4a32:30fc%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 29, 2009 2:05:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 05, 2010 2:05:14 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333756
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{79E93F4B-FCB1-4070-AE22-24786A07C
710}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.10.102%27(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 25:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Koenig Family>


----------



## johnwill

Well, you're right, it is 192.168.10.1. :smile:

What's the exact make/model of that router?


----------



## SanderD

Hello,

it is possible that your route table isnt correct.

are you on vista? or Xp? of Win7?

Can you please posted your routing table here?

Windowd key + R -> cmd -> enter -> route print
and post the output here.


I hope I can help you!

Friendly greetings,
Sander Demeester


----------



## computerrise

I would think that the request time out is a indication that his route print is incorrect, it cant find the destination of the router, it cant find the router at all that means the router isnt setup to the network correctly check connections and check to see if your modem is only a single user modem because if it is then you can only have one computer connected to the server at a time. Check back with us for the route print and the type of modm then we can help, because if im wrong then it might be the route print


----------



## gtsting77

To Johnwill: Trendnet TEW-652BRP

To SanderD: Vista 32-bit
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Koenig Family>route print
===========================================================================
Interface List
28 ........................... Broadband Connection
8 ...00 1b fc 5f 94 c3 ...... NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
1 ........................... Software Loopback Interface 1
27 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 isatap.{79E93F4B-FCB1-4070-AE22-24786A07C710}
33 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
10 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 6TO4 Adapter
14 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 6TO4 Adapter
15 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 6TO4 Adapter
17 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 6TO4 Adapter
21 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 6TO4 Adapter
23 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 6TO4 Adapter
25 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 6TO4 Adapter
34 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #12
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 On-link 169.254.48.252 4624
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 On-link 74.160.8.70 31
74.160.8.1 255.255.255.255 74.160.8.1 74.160.8.70 31
74.160.8.70 255.255.255.255 On-link 74.160.8.70 286
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 4531
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 4531
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 4531
169.254.0.0 255.255.0.0 On-link 169.254.48.252 4531
169.254.48.252 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.48.252 4511
169.254.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.48.252 4511
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 4531
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 169.254.48.252 4512
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 74.160.8.70 31
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 4531
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 169.254.48.252 4511
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 74.160.8.70 286
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
34 1140 ::/0 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
34 1040 2002::/16 On-link
34 296 2002:4aa0:846::4aa0:846/128
On-link
8 286 fe80::/64 On-link
27 296 fe80::5efe:169.254.48.252/128
On-link
33 296 fe80::200:5efe:74.160.8.70/128
On-link
8 286 fe80::a854:f590:4a32:30fc/128
On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
8 286 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

C:\Users\Koenig Family>
To computerrise: in control panel> view network computers and devices> it has the router
Thank you all for helping


----------



## Jason09

Are you currently connected wirelessly? If so, try connecting to the router with a wired connection to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## gtsting77

while collecting data through command prompt i was connected thorugh the router-i am using a desktop for this stuff, but i cant get online wired through the router either but posting on the forum i am modem straight to pc


----------



## SanderD

when you give me the route print output? you were connect to the modem? Because I cant see a route that has anything to do with your local lan? (gateway ip, own ip. 192.168.1.0/24).


Glad I can help!


----------



## gtsting77

SanderD said:


> when you give me the route print output? you were connect to the modem? Because I cant see a route that has anything to do with your local lan? (gateway ip, own ip. 192.168.1.0/24).
> 
> 
> Glad I can help!


modem-hmm. i have a white box i always assumed was the modem, but lately when i looked online there were power switches, lights, i just have a white box


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

Maybe a FULL POWER CYCLE of your Modem and Router will help, if not do a Router's RESET.
and start from Scratch again => Quick Installation Guide TEW-652BRP, see attached.

Please let us know.


----------



## gtsting77

i have tryed to power cycle but the white box i think is my modem has no power switch i power cycled my router and reset. i also cant connect to the internet when wired thourgh router http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/cannot-connect-to-internet-when-wired-through-router-446599.html


----------



## 2xg

To turn off your Modem or Router, you may just unplug the power cable from the back of each device.
Here's a Full Power procedure. If this didn't work, I recommend a RESET of your Router.
1.Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.Turn off your modem. 
4.Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

NOTE: Is this Thread somewhat related to your other Thread?http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/cannot-connect-to-internet-when-wired-through-router-446599.html


----------



## gtsting77

still nothing-well i dont know if its directly related but they happened in the same 2 week period. 192.16.10.1 issues wre first though


----------



## 2xg

I've attached a doc. of your Trendnet TEW-652BRP on how to do a RESET and restore, if you want to do this. If RESET is unsuccessful I would contact the manufacturer and maybe get a replacement of your Router.

Goodluck.


----------



## gtsting77

wheres the doc


----------



## 2xg

Pls. look for my previous post Dated => Yesterday, 04:25 PM Maybe a FULL POWER CYCLE of your Modem and Router will help, if not do a Router's RESET.
and start from Scratch again => Quick Installation Guide TEW-652BRP, see attached.


----------



## gtsting77

i went to the 192.168.10.1 site on my laptop and it gets to a wizard and goes all the way to Restarting your router. then then is says Internet explorer cannot display the webpage


----------

